# changing bandsets in the winter to compensate for lost speed?



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

does anybody change there bandsets for the winter months? i was just wondering because once the temperature drops to freezing point or below we all know that we lose a lot of speed, and i know some people on here hunt with light bandsets and are probaly just about in the safe zone for a clean kill, 
it might be a good idea to use a slightly greater taper or a longer draw to compensate for the speed you lose in the winter?

just an idea - gamekeeper john


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I live in Australia. What's freezing ?

More extreme taper sounds good though.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I live in Australia. What's freezing ?
> 
> More extreme taper sounds good though.


freezing is garunteed here in the u.k. every year lol


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol ice slingshot is in production lol


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea,I put an inch on in length, on me slingshot also lol, but seriously I find hand snaps hurt much more, and happen more often in the cold, so yes a slight lengthening can be good..... I won't add to that haha


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Yea,I put an inch on in length, on me slingshot also lol, but seriously I find hand snaps hurt much more, and happen more often in the cold, so yes a slight lengthening can be good..... I won't add to that haha


hahahaha, well if i'm totally honest i find my shrinks a bit in the cold weather lol









i know what you mean about handslaps in the winter, they can be painfull, but to be honest i dont realy get them, i think its because i only shoot heavy lead? - john


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> I find my shrinks a bit in the cold weather lol


Happens to us all mate


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol, yea but its colder over there....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Believe it or not I find that lighter bands shoot faster in the winter. So instead of thera gold I use black (or something similar)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Or you can switch to chinese tube setup


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Squares.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Did you mean the Dankung looped setup?



Dayhiker said:


> Or you can switch to chinese tube setup


----------

